# Shure to Audio Technica adapter?



## tcsta (Feb 25, 2009)

I have 2 Audio Technica wireless bodypacks, but the packaged mics are awful to the point of being unusable in productions. I also have 5 extra Shure lavalier mics from Shure bodypacks that are not being used (we purchased headsets to replace the lavs). Is there a way to plug the Shure mics into the Audio Techinca bodypacks? I'm looking for an adapter or a way to splice the ends. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## BillESC (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't know of an adapter that's available, but Audio Technica will install the correct connector for you for around $ 30.00 a unit.

To me that seems reasonable, have you ever tried to solder such small conductors in such a confined space?


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 25, 2009)

tcsta, call A/T, Shure, or Masque Sound. Adapters are available, and much preferable to soldering on your own TA4 or similar connector; pain in the arse!http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/tcsta.html


----------



## mnfreelancer (Feb 25, 2009)

The TA4's aren't that bad, but AT's LEMO connector is a gigantic pain. I've never been able to figure out what that connector is actually called (the push/pull AT one) so if anyone knows it could be of general interest...


----------



## BillESC (Feb 25, 2009)

AT doesn't offer adapters. I called Tracey Brefka to see if they did.


----------



## aemeeich (Feb 26, 2009)

mnfreelancer said:


> The TA4's aren't that bad, but AT's LEMO connector is a gigantic pain. I've never been able to figure out what that connector is actually called (the push/pull AT one) so if anyone knows it could be of general interest...



The connector is made by Hirose, and I've always heard it referred to just as a "Hirose 4 pin Connector". The part number is HR10A-7P-4S (Looking at the final letter, S stands for female, and P would stand for male)

4 CONTACT PLUG W/SOCKET INSERT - HR10A-7P-4S

Michael


----------

